# MidwayUSA Backorder?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone know how accurate Midway USA's backorder estimates are? Has anyone dealt with them on this?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Never had a backorder from them before. Everything shipped on time. What did you order that was backordered?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I've had them accurate and extremely wrong. I just ordered something from them that is back ordered until June 2014 though...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I haven't dealt with Midway's backorder list but I have had Natchezss Shooters Supply send me emails when they get items back into stock, then I have ordered it. I like it that way better than a 6 month long waiting backorder list


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm still waiting on my back ordered bullets, it's been a few weeks past their expected date.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Their dates are not accurate. They cant control the manufacturer so it is a guessing game. I see dates change all the time.


----------

